# 2016 Jetta 1.4 Manual Swap?



## McKinnion1081 (Jun 16, 2018)

Has anyone even tried this on a mk6 jetta? specifically with the 1.4 tsi engine, I unfortunately have a auto and I'm looking into possibly swapping to a manual. Does anyone know the estimated cost of a job like this? Including parts and labor etc.


----------



## dcox2341 (Aug 15, 2021)

Did you ever find anyting out?! Toying with the idea currently.


----------

